

Ask HN: FeedBurner Alternatives, Other RSS Options, Pheedo? - arn

So, what are people using for feed processing and monetization?<p>I'd long had a custom feed, no ads, but also partial.  I was going to move to a full feed, and I had assumed I would move to FeedBurner which can also include Google ads for feeds.<p>In looking around, people seem down on FeedBurner these days.  I know Pheedo also exists, but there's been little talk about it in recent years.<p>Anyone have any recent experience, recommendations?
======
nreece
Please checkout our RSS service at Feedity - <http://feedity.com> and drop us
a message if our team can assist you with anything.

